# Contacting Michelin regarding tyre pressures-do I need to?



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi - has anyone got an email address for contacting Michelin to get recommended tyre pressures?
I tried the 'contact us' form on their website 2 days ago but not heard back from them. Perhaps I'm being impatient but I guess I have got used to the almost instantaneous responses from Continental.
Thanks,
Bill

Edit:
Just been looking at the Tyre Safety Booklet which does not appear to be manufacturer specific. So is this table all I need to know? Oh Bother - I don't seem able to upload the image of the page so the link to the booklet is 
tyre safety booklet and the pressure table is on page 5. Is this what everyone uses??


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Have you tried the Customer Contact team at [email protected] ?

They replied to me from this address when I was also enquiring about tyre pressures.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Deefordog - I've just written to them and will keep fingers crossed for a reply.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Contacting Michelin regarding tyre pressures-do I need t*



> Just been looking at the Tyre Safety Booklet which does not appear to be manufacturer specific. Is this what everyone uses??


That is what I use.

JohnW


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

... not sure why I bothered ...

From Michelin - "Thank you for your enquiry about tyre pressures for your motorhome.

The suggested tyre pressure for the rear of a motorhome running on the Agilis Camping is 80psi. This is due to the construction of the tyre with 2 casing plies enabling the use of higher pressures. Its construction and the use of higher pressures is designed to cope with continual heavy loads sometimes found on Motorhomes and can help with wear pattern issues if lower pressures are used particularly on the rear axle."

I think I'll just go by the tyre safety booklet.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bill_OR said:


> ... not sure why I bothered ...
> 
> From Michelin - "Thank you for your enquiry about tyre pressures for your motorhome.
> 
> ...


.....................

This is 'catch all' advice now used by the tyre industry to cover the idiots who run with rear tyres overloaded. It is not the 'optimum' pressure. Just email Michelin using your rear axle weight but telling them it's for your front end - you will get the correct weight quoted.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

In March of this year, I asked Michelin for tyre pressures for our tag based on:

Front axle: 1400kg
Mid axle: 1300kg
Rear axle: 1200kg

They came back with figures that surprised me:

Front: 51psi
Mid: 72psi
Rear: 72psi.

We now run at 70psi all round as we felt 51psi on the front was too low but heh, Michelin know best lol.


----------

